# Audi TTS 3.6 Quattro.



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

*Audi TTS 3.6 Quattro.*










Hans.


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

Other than the badges, that looks rather splendid.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

where do you see that it's 3.6l? 

btw, the color and rims are not really what i'd like for a TT, be it S or not. apart from the 4 exhaust pipes i'd say for me it's the most disappointing appearance so far, but that's of course subjective :?


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

der_horst said:


> apart from the 4 exhaust pipes i'd say for me it's the most disappointing appearance so far, but that's of course subjective :?


What do you expect a TTS a la Boy racers like the Subaru WRX an Mitsubishi Lancer evo's.
I can assure you not gone to happen.

Hans.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

what about a less fast-and-furious color and other rims? would be a good start imo


----------



## Rico2006 (Apr 9, 2006)

From the exhausts this looks like it could be the top of the range 
4.0L Twin turbo (2x 2.0T bolted together)

Just kidding! :lol:

It will be interesting to find out the cost of this beast.

I guess this also points to the fact that Audi won't necessarily be using a souped up 2.0T on its top of the range versions.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

der_horst said:


> what about a less fast-and-furious color and other rims? would be a good start imo


I think "Gluto Orange" look better then red and there is nothing wrong with the S6 wheels they are the best looking Audi wheel at the Moment.
Far better than the new RS4 wheels IMHO.

Hans.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Rico2006 said:


> It will be interesting to find out the cost of this beast.
> I guess this also points to the fact that Audi won't necessarily be using a souped up 2.0T on its top of the range versions.


I will not buy a 2.0T FSI in a range top model.
A 3.6 litre VR6 FSI is marketing and sound wise the better option.

Hans.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Rico2006 said:


> (2x 2.0T bolted together)


why bolt them together? one for the front wheels, one for the back. imagine the possibilites you have with 4 paddles at your wheel


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Iceman said:


> I think "Gluto Orange" look better then red


maybe, but not for my eyes 



Iceman said:


> there is nothing wrong with the S6 wheels they are the best looking Audi wheel at the Moment.


even if the pope would have mounted them personally on his S8 i'd still have my doubts. it's hard to argue about design, but the fact that they are expensive is no proof for me that they therefore have to be good looking.

first impression though, but i doubt it will change dramatically over the time.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Iceman said:


> A 3.6 litre VR6 FSI is marketing and sound wise the better option.


imo they move towards the wrong direction. if an TTRS will have 2.5l, why has the S to have even more displacement than the old 3.2l?

for me a big displacement engine with an average power output per liter is a sign of inefficiency, of the old american concept of growing the displacement until you reach the desired output, not thinking about better technology. i'd expect more cutting edge technology the more i'll have to pay for a car. therefore i expect to see a difference in the engine technology compared to the 3.2l model as well.

i'm not saying that a 2.0l 265hp engine would be better, i had problems with that one as well (std. golf gti engine), mainly with the low output. so for me both would be somehow disappointing, but in different ways


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I've got to say that I like the S6 wheels on that.

I can see a few people making those their wheels of choice if they get replicated.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

der_horst said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > A 3.6 litre VR6 FSI is marketing and sound wise the better option.
> ...


I'm still a big fan of the 5 cylinder 20v turbo engine with 315 hp from the old RS2.
Even today this will be the better engine for the new TT over the 3.6 VR6 FSI.
Audi must put 5 cylinder FSI turbo engine's in the new TT it's the best way to go.

1) R5 2.6 litre FSI K03 turbo 280 hp.
2) R5 2.6 litre FSI K04 turbo 350 hp.

Hans.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Kell said:


> I've got to say that I like the S6 wheels on that.
> 
> I can see a few people making those their wheels of choice if they get replicated.


You can also order the 9x19" S6 wheels instead of ordering the RS4 19" one's.

Hans.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Iceman said:


> 1) R5 2.6 litre FSI K03 turbo 280 hp.
> 2) R5 2.6 litre FSI K04 turbo 350 hp.


that's something i'd also prefer, but afaik there are no plans for this. maybe the 2.5l engine will find it's way down after the RS had it, but that's years away. the mk3 could offer it outside of the RS


----------



## LazyT (Apr 13, 2006)

Iceman said:


> *Audi TTS 3.6 Quattro.*


Iceman- do you have an inkling of when the TTS will be offered?


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

picture is photshop 8)


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

LazyT said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > *Audi TTS 3.6 Quattro.*
> ...


For Europe the introduction is to be expected at Geneva 2007 and go in production after that.
how ever there are indications that the first appearance can be during the LA Motorshow as a Concept.

Hans.


----------



## Prem (Aug 21, 2006)

It's very beautifull....and also the color is diferent of normal....


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

let me crosspost some info:



2953 said:


> Besides Jeff, who ever said anything about a TT-S (if such a vehicle were to exist) having more than:
> 
> A. four connecting rods and...
> 
> ...


so based on that it sounds likely to me that we wont see the 3.6l ending up in the tts but the 265+hp engine, be this good or bad. how the other one will be named and branded will be interesting though.

edit: btw, this is the first road test of the S3 i've read (article is in german):

http://focus.msn.de/auto/fahrberichte/a ... d_644.html

in short: the engine sounds rather thin, develops only low power below 2200rpm but much beyond that mark. it's not availabe with dsg in the S3 and the power distribution of the awd was disappointing compared to RS standards. not very exciting i must admit...

and bmw will offer a 135i in early 2007 with the 3.0l 300hp engine which leads to speculations about an counter-RS3 from audi.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Ive ordered two.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Predictable


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

The Audi TT 3.6 Quattro have to wait it's turn.
Volkswagen will debut the new Passat R36 on the Essen motorshow.
The car will have a 300 hp 3.6 litre VR6 FSI engine.

Hans.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Iceman, just buy the "Gute Fahrt" from this week (it's a Audi-magazine in germany) 
There is a test with the TT in it, and see what they say at the end.

The 3.6 engine doesn;t fit in the MK2 !!
Why keep saying things that ain't thue??

Just buy the magazine, it's in every shop to buy.
Otherwise give me a PM and i will sent you a picture from the german article.

What is wrong with you, that you keep saying things that nobody else can find? I have more than 12 magazines with TT test from the last 2 months, i look every day for new info, but i can't find a proper reliable source that confirms anything that you say.

Next time if you post new things, please also put the source from the article of the magazine number or page.

Thanks 8)


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

bit strong 

I dont mind the posts, It just gets confusing and people are worried about buying the TT FWD if the TTQ is just round the corner or the engine is going out of production the week after you pick up the keys.

This is why Audi dont give model details out, ie what and when as it affects sales all round.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Toshiba so you believe everything that is written on this forum?
Stick to the facts, and your healty brains.

If not, i will also write some news soon...keep allert


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Rebel said:


> The 3.6 engine doesn;t fit in the MK2 !!


http://forums.audiworld.com/tt2/msgs/1273.phtml

call me overcredulous but if 2953 confirms it it's reality for me.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> This is why Audi dont give model details out, ie what and when as it affects sales all round.


the current situation doesn't seem to be a marketing masterstroke though. announcements could also be in the form of 'we wont introduce xxx before xxx' because this direction of the schedule should be well known to them and rather stable.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I never said that, i tend to research anything I'm unsure about or interested in. Others may or may not do the same.

As far as i can see, VW has two 3.6s one, traverse, one longitudinal. i can't find out the weight or dimensions of these engines, nor can i find the size of the TTs engine bay. So while i agree its UNLIKLEY to contain the 3.6 (which i have said before) i cant 100% rule it out - I'm not an engineer. Similarly nor can i find out whats planned to happen with the fabled 5cyl engine rumoured.

I also cant find anything but rumour about the S and RS models - other than the same things got mentioned when the MKI launched and the nearest we got to that was the sport model (maybe this was the s - i dont know).

My GUESS is that the existing 3.2 will simply be reworked to be FSI and maybe the bhp will rise to 265/270. Good/bad dunno - just have to wait and see.

FSI is nothing new it was done by Ford when the last mondeo launched around 2000 and seemed to vanish. Works just the same as a common rail diesel engine.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

horst if audi say's the engine doens't fit, i believe audi.
if you believe some shouting at an audiforum, than let's wait and see 8)


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Tosh can you read german? than i will take a picture from the magzine and post it.
It's because off you i will do so, Iceman and der horst or living at an other planet......planet fantasy i think


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Rebel said:


> horst if audi say's the engine doens't fit, i believe audi.


the question is why it wont fit and if that situation might clear up in the near future, e.g. because the gearbox gets replaced by a slightly shorter model. i'm not saying it fits now but i'd be very surprised if it will still be like that in 1-2 years.



Rebel said:


> if you believe some shouting at an audiforum, than let's wait and see 8)


ok 8)


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Rebel said:


> Tosh can you read german? than i will take a picture from the magzine and post it.
> It's because off you i will do so, Iceman and der horst or living at an other planet......planet fantasy i think


No sorry. Its not me I'm bothered about I'm truly happy with the V6 Ive ordered and that's the car i want. Others however are still trying to decide what to do and this cant help.

I simply cant believe Audi had only short term plans for the 3.2 as it would mean they have designed and tested a car around an engine for a few months life span which is a total waste of money in anyones book.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

i'm getting tired off all these nonsens

i will take my camara and take a picture from the article

if it's not for you tosh than for the others

Just a moment...


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

You dont need to do it for me - its saturday night, im off out to get drunk in 10mins. (btw thats not how long it takes me to get drunk, just when im leave :wink: )


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

LOL, i can't find the usb conect cable from the camara and my wife is getting nervous because we must leave also within a few minutes.

maybe Iceman will find it for tomorrow morning on internet.

Pleasant evening


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

80-90% of the 3.2 FSI and 3.6 FSI engine parts are the same.
I think Audi would be short-sighted if these engines where not fitable in the new TT.
If the old 3.2 VR6 fit into the new TT the new 3.2 VR6 FSI will also fit and there for the 3.6 VR6 FSI will fit.
The new TT have more in common with the new Passat and new Eos than with the Golf 5.
I had the engine info with some part numbers but can not find them ad the moment.
When i do i will post them asap.

Hans.


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

I think that all these new engines (3.2FSI, 3.6VR6, 265hp 2.0T, 5cil) may eventually appear, but I doubt it will be as soon as the end of the year. They can't have planned such short lifes for neither the current V6 nor the 2.0T, as it would seriously dent the resale value of both cars and would upset too many buyers. We buy Audi also because we know that it will sell well when we get to that point, and if it is not the case, then a lot of people wouldn't buy a next one.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

tehdarkstar said:


> They can't have planned such short lifes for neither the current V6 nor the 2.0T, as it would seriously dent the resale value of both cars and would upset too many buyers.


ever wondered why lcd-tv's with full hd res and 120hz came out just after the soccer world championship was over? 

i'm not saying your arguments aren't true, but i wouldn't count too much on corporation-customer-relationship if it prevents quick money.

engine upgrades aren't uncommon, the A4 got 20hp more some days ago as well, so those who bought the 200hp version recently might be pretty pissed now.

imo it's a bit like politics: if consequences are further away than one term they don't matter to those currently in charge.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

der_horst said:


> tehdarkstar said:
> 
> 
> > They can't have planned such short lifes for neither the current V6 nor the 2.0T, as it would seriously dent the resale value of both cars and would upset too many buyers.
> ...


Sadly, I think you're all too right. Very short sighted of them, though - especially as Audi are keen to build on their market share, which should mean ensuring that a MK2 buyer today is a A4/A6/A8/whatever buyer tomorrow. Frankly, they are not current winners in the engine stakes, and BMW's dodgy design era won't last forever.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

I think a FSI upgrade for the 3.2 litre VR6 will not that big of a problem for resale value of the non FSI one.

Hans.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

der_horst said:


> ever wondered why lcd-tv's with full hd res and 120hz came out just after the soccer world championship was over?
> 
> i'm not saying your arguments aren't true, but i wouldn't count too much on corporation-customer-relationship if it prevents quick money.
> 
> ...


Samsung, Phillips, Sharp did the real HD full resolution tv's with 1920x 1080 bring out in the begin of this year, far far before the soccer championship was. They were all over the store's.
So this ain't thrue :wink:


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

der_horst said:


> tehdarkstar said:
> 
> 
> > They can't have planned such short lifes for neither the current V6 nor the 2.0T, as it would seriously dent the resale value of both cars and would upset too many buyers.
> ...


I understand what you say, but in the A4 example, the 200hp 2.0T FSI engine was available from a lot more time and then they released the better tuned version. What I say is that if they release a new set of engines for the TT too early and those engines are clearly better choices than the current ones, then a lot of people will be upset. I don't mind if they fase out the engine I'm buying in two or three years time, but I will be upset if they do that 6 months after they released the car.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Rebel said:


> Samsung, Phillips, Sharp did the real HD full resolution tv's with 1920x 1080 bring out in the begin of this year, far far before the soccer championship was. They were all over the store's.
> So this ain't thrue :wink:


of course they existed, but in the absolute high price segment. >80% of the displays sold during that time are inferior to todays offer after only weeks. 120hz, bfi/bdi, scanning backlight and intraframe calculation for 1080p were magically pushed into the market directly after the scc 

and no, i still have a crt


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

tehdarkstar said:


> What I say is that if they release a new set of engines for the TT too early and those engines are clearly better choices than the current ones, then a lot of people will be upset.


let's assume they have a schedule for the tt release but the latest engine is not ready yet. a couple of project/product/line managers will try everything to make sure there are no delays, as that's usually a personal financial loss. if they have the choice of holding back the release date and upset the management and stock holders or release it in time and update an engine once it's available i could imagine what they'd do.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

I have a 1980X1020p Resolution LCD-tv, and it's from begin this year, and it's very reliable till now...

But what do you mean with this TV story?
Audi doesn't bring out the new's that you and Iceman tell us?
There is very large difference between the LDC-TV story, and the MK2-audi-romour story.

Just believe me, or buy the right magazines 8)

The 3.2 will be replaced by a 3.2 fsi.
The 3.6 engine doesn't fit.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

der_horst said:


> tehdarkstar said:
> 
> 
> > What I say is that if they release a new set of engines for the TT too early and those engines are clearly better choices than the current ones, then a lot of people will be upset.
> ...


The 3.2FSI can already be found in the Eos and the Passat. If they are so concerned about supply issues, half the options would not have been offered with the car at launch rather than annoying customers with very longer delivery times.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Rebel said:


> But what do you mean with this TV story?


it's not a story, just an example of short term earnings vs customer relations.



Rebel said:


> Just believe me, or buy the right magazines 8)
> 
> The 3.2 will be replaced by a 3.2 fsi.
> The 3.6 engine doesn't fit.


i thought we had already agreed to wait and see what'll happen as there was no point in trying to prove it in advance?


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Karcsi said:


> The 3.2FSI can already be found in the Eos and the Passat.


in the european models as well? then i wouldn't know why they didn't go for it instead.



Karcsi said:


> If they are so concerned about supply issues, half the options would not have been offered with the car at launch rather than annoying customers with very longer delivery times.


i think the engine is rather essential. telling a customer the ipod dock is not available is not as funny as telling him the production of engines hasn't started yet 

and the option list seems to vary by country. those options that are causing the delays now were not listed at all in the german lists for example.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

der_horst said:


> Karcsi said:
> 
> 
> > The 3.2FSI can already be found in the Eos and the Passat.
> ...


When I ordered my Golf GTi Turbo in June 1998 for delivery in the August nobody told me that there was a delay but it was worth it when I took delivery in March 1999


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

der_horst said:


> Karcsi said:
> 
> 
> > The 3.2FSI can already be found in the Eos and the Passat.
> ...


Yep, the European (and UK cars) have the FSI engine fitted - at least that's what the brochures and and reviews say - whether VW have actually fitted FSI to customer cars, perhaps is a different story.

I'm not sure which is worse - saying you cannot supply a simply thing such as an Ipod dock when you said you could; or admitting to have to supply initial cars with an "inferior" engine for the first 4 months of production because you haven't got enough of them (or VW won't let you have them yet!).


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

I just think that Audi doesn't need to release any new engines at the moment. Both the 3.2VR6 and the 2.0T FSI seem to be excelent choices and the press is raving about them, so Audi can sit and wait for a while. When the WOW factor starts to fade, they release the revised engines to bring the car back to the press and get people talking about it again... Just my 2p...


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

along with the sline kit.


----------



## Chunk (Aug 12, 2006)

tehdarkstar said:


> I just think that Audi doesn't need to release any new engines at the moment. Both the 3.2VR6 and the 2.0T FSI seem to be excelent choices and the press is raving about them, so Audi can sit and wait for a while. When the WOW factor starts to fade, they release the revised engines to bring the car back to the press and get people talking about it again... Just my 2p...


Totally agree with that one. With the new more powerful engines will it also bring raised purchase price? If so do we think the residuals will be line? Im sure if you are only looking at keeping 18mths-30mnths then all should be well.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

I think it's possible that the TTS will get LED running lights like the S6.
In that case the fog lights will transfer to the headlight units.










Hans.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Looks great Hans!! i'm going to mail Audi why they don't take you as there new designer 8) 
I don't like the round foglights, this looks much better.


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

Iceman said:


> 1) R5 2.6 litre FSI K03 turbo 280 hp.
> 2) R5 2.6 litre FSI K04 turbo 350 hp.
> 
> Hans.


280bhp from a KO3,350BHP FROM A KO4? not possible!


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

caney said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > 1) R5 2.6 litre FSI K03 turbo 280 hp.
> ...


If a 2.0T FSI K03 turbo can have 240 hp and a 2.0T FSI K04 turbo 265-272 hp.
Why not. :?

Hans.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

TTS6.










Hans.


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Iceman said:


> I think it's possible that the TTS will get LED running lights like the S6.
> In that case the fog lights will transfer to the headlight units.
> 
> 
> ...


That looks superb. 8)

A big improvement.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Fake - there is something wrong with the front wheel.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

saint said:


> Fake - there is something wrong with the front wheel.


Looks to be a quick right hander coming up, but the wheels are set for what I would think is a much tighter corner.


----------

